# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  چرا Zend ? چرا PHPStorm نه ؟ کسی نیست به من در PHPStorm کمک کنه؟

## Mousavmousab

سلام
دوستان من مشکلی در PHPStorm دارم. 
تازه PHPStorm  را نصب کردم و نمی دونم جز PHPStorm و Xamp باید چه چیز های دیگه برای نوشتن PHP باید نصبب کنم.
مشکلم را اینجا عنوان کردم. ولی کسی به دادم نرسید شما کمکم کنید.
من می خوام برنامه را طوری ران کنم که توی آدرس بار نوشته بشه :
localhost/mysitename.html
or
localhost/mysitename.php

لطفاٌ راهنماییم کنید بعد از نصب باید چه مراحلی را طی کنم ؟
برای دیدن عکس از محیط برنامه روی لینک بالا یا اینجا کلیک کنید.

خیلی نیاز فوری دارم
موفق باشید

----------


## Mousavmousab

دوستان خیلی ممنون بابت کمکتون. مشکلم حل شد.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست گرامی، این تالار مربوط به Zend Framework هست نه Zend Studio

----------

